# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  combined charts

## Kiiper

HI, I have a problem.
I would need to make a chart where every months should have two bars

1: sales of the month
2: combine of salaries, materials and other costs ( so that those three are shown separately, not just sum of those)

Thx in advance
-Kiiper

----------


## MrShorty

That seems like a clustered and stacked column/bar chart: https://peltiertech.com/clustered-st...mn-bar-charts/

----------

